# opinions on a light fixture please



## cinobyte (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm looking at T5's any opinions on this fixture? 

I am looking at model 1123 which has 4 daylight and 4 atinics total of 432 watts whichs is still less than 5 watts per gallon 

http://www.current-usa.com/novaextreme.html

90 gallon fish, live rock and anemones 

any advice, suggestions and or abuse welcome


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

i have never used currents t-5 fixtures but i can say they make really good power compact fixtures. why go with t-5 over pc ?? ( just wanderin ) u guna go with any corals or just live rock and anemones ? ( dont really need that much light for just those )


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

T-5 is definately better than PC's, although in a 90 gallon you are looking at a lot of depth. I'd suggest metal halides to keep anemones, but others will disagree.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

yea dident even see you were looking at a 48" fixture so yea 90g tall 30-36" tall would need quite a bit of light to penetrate to the bottem .. i agree on the metal halides lotta light an don't take a lot of room but produce lotta heat .. ( is why i favor pc's ) i used to have a 90tall an i belive the tank was 12 or 13" wide that t-5 fixture was 14 wide ... would it even fit ?


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

How tall and long is the tank? Units like this IME are usually pretty expensive (over here we have expensive equipment though), I couldn't find a price though do you know how much it is? If your willing to spend a bit of money of some lights then metal halides would be the way to go (nothing beats them IMO). Especially if you want to keep and anemome your going to want a fair bit of light. 

As a general rule I say 1 metal halide per 60 cm of the tanks length. And as far as watts goes, 150w is fine for 18" high aqauriums, 250w is fine for 24" aquariums, and for anything over 30" that you'll need a 400w to penetrate all the way to the bottom of the tank. This is only a general rule however, it really all depends on what corals you want to keep.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

FYI: Standard 90G tanks are 48x18x24


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> FYI: Standard 90G tanks are 48x18x24


Thanks Reefneck.

If that is the case then I'd definately go with halides.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

cinobyte said:


> suggestions and or abuse welcome


i cant help with the lights, but your feet smell, and your knees look boney!! lol, good luck.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

On a 90g tank i would suggest two 400w MH's along with fans, but then you are indeed getting into more $$$ range. Quite a bit more $$$$. As PC's you can get 48" for $75-100 new.


----------

